# Anyone else ever lose a plant to this?



## smokin_scubadiver (Sep 6, 2009)

hello everyone, first time grower and first time poster. i love the site and all the great info. anyway, i just lost my best lookin girl to termites! i have been readin the posts on here about spidermites, mold, robbers and thieves and about every other thing u could lose a plant to but i have yet to read anything about termites. so i was just wonderin if i am the unluckiest newbie grower or if this has happened to anyone else?


----------



## IRISH (Sep 6, 2009)

welcome ss.  ...

you growing trees over there friend??? ...

not heard of this one b4...Irish...


----------



## zipflip (Sep 6, 2009)

i never herd of anyoe havin termite infestation probs in they MJ grows either   :confused2:


----------



## Locked (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow...termites? That's a first for me too...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 6, 2009)

I have never heard of anyone losing a plant to termites, but I lost one to woodlice when they nested in 1 of my pots.

eace:


----------



## daddyo (Sep 6, 2009)

i have seen little flying ants getting high on my buds before... keep getting their feet stuck... lil bass turds.
you sure they are termites?
you wouldn't be able to post a pick of one of them lil buggers, would ya?

was your girlie just next to a wood pile or some such similar situation where termites might be anyway?
was it just the one plant?
how far were other plants?

i hope you dont loose any more.
good luck, be safe.
:cool2:


----------



## smokin_scubadiver (Sep 6, 2009)

yes, my girls are next to a rotted log pile, the girl in question had about fallen over a few weeks ago and i noticed that the stalk was really weak right at the ground, i propped it up and tied it off and  packed a lil dirt around the stalk, evrything seemed cool, stayed green and lush until i visited it yeterday and it was wilted and very dead lookin. so i yanked it. i knew had to do with the stalk issue, so i investigated a lil. the stalk was full of what looked to be mud and was very hard. as i kept breakin pieces of it off up the plant i wound up with a handful of termites. and yes im sure they were termites. seen many of them b4, just always in old houses not my crop. i will see if i can get a pic for u guys


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2009)

yes please I would like to see this..Maybe a larvae got in threw root system..i seen on here  simular  but not termites...ill look forward to the pics


----------



## daddyo (Sep 6, 2009)

*note to self - stay away from rotted wood piles.

wow, who would have known...  

good luck with the rest of them girls!


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Sep 7, 2009)

The wood pile has nothing to do with the termites, thats just a food source for them. Termites come from the ground they will build mounds like ants do, that is what you need to keep an eye out for do not plant anything close to them or they'll have it for lunch...take care..


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 7, 2009)

:yeahthat:

I was going to post that the OP may have planted in a termite mound.

 sad times...looking to see some pics.


----------



## HazeMe (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm a long time outdoors grower, and I've never heard of termites eating up a crop.

HazeMe


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 7, 2009)

smokin_scubadiver said:
			
		

> hello everyone, first time grower and first time poster. i love the site and all the great info. anyway, i just lost my best lookin girl to termites! i have been readin the posts on here about spidermites, mold, robbers and thieves and about every other thing u could lose a plant to but i have yet to read anything about termites. so i was just wonderin if i am the unluckiest newbie grower or if this has happened to anyone else?


No freind i have heard of this happening ! The termites burrow into the ground to suck the moisture from the plants roots and they in turn cut off the water supply to the plant This happens around here during drought a freind told me off this happening to someone he knows ...so i checked it out in my local growers forum and it appears to be true . I also know that Dipel helps in preventing this from happening you water it into the soil away from the roots as much as possible ! Peace and take care !


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 7, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I have never heard of anyone losing a plant to termites, but I lost one to woodlice when they nested in 1 of my pots.
> 
> eace:


Oh dear.... hippy i just repotted my mother a couple of weeks ago and they are in the base of my soil / pot do you know how to fix this problem ! Cheers ! Drowning maybe water from base :confused2: ! I wonder if dipel works ..but i hear its good for caterpillars and white ants you got any positive remedies ?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 7, 2009)

Lift it out the pot and use a spoon to dig them out.

re pot.

End of problem


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 7, 2009)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to HippyInEngland again. Thanks hippy i'll get on to it cheers ! Sorry smokin scubadiver for hacking in here had a 'LIL' emergency that i thought was'nt an emergency !


----------



## leafminer (Sep 8, 2009)

white ants = termites.
termites normally only attack dead wood.
after this post I am expecting a report from England that someone's plant has been eaten by death watch beetle ...


----------

